# Mediterranean gecko!



## GingerC (Mar 28, 2017)

Yesterday, I spotted a bleary shadow sitting against my house, and I impulsively just plucked it off the wall. It turned out to be a juvenile Mediterranean house gecko with a regrown tail, and the size and tail lead me to believe it's a gecko I've met before. (Last year, a friend of the family found a tiny baby gecko with a missing tail, and gave it to me to feed until it got warm outside.)

It probably isn't the same one, but they're an invasive species and they're cute so I put it in George's biscotti jar (she's in a larger enclosure for the final molt) temporarily. As of tonight, the little guy has already eaten a cricket! I would have thought it would be stressed from the sudden move and the cramped quarters, but apparently not.

I guess I'm keeping it... and I'm going to buy it a proper enclosure and setup, too. Does anyone have them as pets? How big of an enclosure do they need (I'm guessing ten gallons bare minimum, preferably 20), what substrate do you use, and do you breed them or keep them communally? I know some people have these successfully, but I'll most likely be winging it here.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome! Sorry can't help with this but wow. What a find.


----------

